# Employers calling after your application



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if it is me, bad luck or if it's just common here.

My partner and I have been applying for jobs through Seek. On the few occasions we have been called afterwards about the application, they somehow insist on only calling once? Usually it is from private numbers, but really the only people who have our mobile number are a handful of direct relatives (who don't call with private numbers) and whoever gets their hands on one of our resumes. On one occasion an employer called for my partner while he was out on a training - they insisted they didn't want to leave a message and would just try later, and they never called back.

In The Netherlands when an employer is interested in a candidate, they will at least call back when they say they will, and they usually try more than once. Considering a call can be missed - if two are missed they probably will let it go, but that's still more than one.

I realize this could be a very normal matter of "different job market, different procedures" - or different etiquette. But I was wondering if anyone could confirm my suspicion that they really do have a rule of calling only once, and if you miss it, they move on? 

We try obviously to have the phone on us at all times but sadly that doesn't always work (bathroom, Centrelink trainings, etc). I was just wondering if I should start considering taking my phone into the bathroom with me or if this has just been some bad luck?

Really don't mean to be rude, just wondering, because I'm unfamiliar with this kind of situation and am curious if this is common knowledge or an "unspoken rule"?


----------



## tookie (Apr 10, 2012)

That is not the norm! They could have emailed you and asked you to contact them in a time thats suits you. I too, applied via seek and was contacted both methods. If they are interested in you... They will get hold of you. Sounds like its recruitment agencies doing the rounds which will then allow them to forward you cv onto the company.
Good Luck though!


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with tookie above. If they want you they will try at least twice and leave a message on your phone (make sure you have voice message available). However I would say that in general private employers are less likely to call if you are unsuccessful. There is no obligation that they do so and often takes a lot a resources. Even though it would be polite.

Best of luck.


John Matthews


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It is usually recruitment agencies that do that. Annoys me a lot, especially they usually call just to have you on their "candidate" list rather about the job.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hah, good to know I'm not crazy  it was annoying me, too, but I thought maybe it has something to do with a more competitive job market or something.

I've noticed that a lot of "jobs" on Seek are just agencies... oh, the times we have driven to the other side of the metropolitan for an "interview" only to find out it was just registering at an agency we never heard from again. Terribly annoying and disrespectful... they would flat out call it "an interview" and instead it was just filling out some forms.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Exactly. It came to the point where if I see an agency name on the advert I would just ignore it. 
My strategy is usually to apply only to non agency advertisement (private advertiser or company name). For some reason this did work better for me. 
I also prefer to apply on company websites, found out a lot of companies put jobs on their websites and never advertise them on seek and such. Especially larger companies.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Exactly. It came to the point where if I see an agency name on the advert I would just ignore it.
> My strategy is usually to apply only to non agency advertisement (private advertiser or company name). For some reason this did work better for me.
> I also prefer to apply on company websites, found out a lot of companies put jobs on their websites and never advertise them on seek and such. Especially larger companies.


That interesting to know.
Do you know of any big companies in the design/ webdesign field that I could look into. We're planning to move in October and would be nice to start making a few contacts other than recruitment agencies.

Why are their some many agencies like this in OZ any special reason, as I don't see them much in Europe.

Thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

In your case I would probably look at Ninemsn, news digital, google jobs, fairfax and such


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Boboa said:


> In your case I would probably look at Ninemsn, news digital, google jobs, fairfax and such


Thank you very much Boboa!


----------



## cloud1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Let's face it.. There are a lot of applicants for the job and when they find a suitable candidate they won't call you again. So it's better to make yourself available to take the call.


----------

